# Remeron



## Jay22 (Oct 16, 2018)

So im going to make this short and sweet because i know with dp/dr concentration is hard. I had mostly dp for 4 months. June i had a panic attack from too much caffeine and packing and overthinking for a trip i was leaving for the next day. I didnt notice dp until about two weeks after i had the panic attack, not sure why maybe because i was anxious about having another panic attack that the anxiety was fueling dpdr. Symptoms: everything looked fake, no emotions, feeling like im trapped in a camera, feeling spaced out. Fast forward, i tried different supplements like cbd, ashwaghanda, l theanine, different stress supplements i cant remember the name and nothing worked for dp but they helped with anxiety and feeling real. I tried lamictal for 12 days and ended up starting to get the rash so i had to stop ☹ Now im on Remeron 15 mg its been a week and on day 5 i noticed i was dp free. I still have anxiety so i dont think it’s helping with that. My dr also prescribed me with hydroxyzine and that doesnt help either. I think i have to give Remeron some time to help with anxiety ????????‍♀ Now im not going to say do nothing like the rest of these ppl because some ppl really need medication to help if you want to try that route. I would definitely say distract yourself so you’re not thinking of it, talk to friends and family, do hobbies or even watch shows you like to keep your mind not focused on it. I personally had to stay away from certain fast foods and fried foods as i would feel worse. Find your triggers and write down any progress you made! Good luck!


----------

